# Port O'Connor Fishermen Lodging Question



## Omega (Jun 11, 2010)

Can anyone recommend lodging for visiting fishermen to Port O'Connor for two to three nights that provide clean and comfortable provisions at a reasonable price as well as safe parking overnight for truck, boat & trailer? 

Thank you for you assistance and advice.


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

*Several Options*

The Inn at Clarks
Poco Loco Lodge
Captains Quarters
American Inn and Suites

For houses or on the water, including some with Slip option.
You can also call Tigrett Real Estate
And Brenda Carter POCRENTALS.COM

Your truck trailer and boat should be safe. But...
No matter where you stay, you will want Yeti's, Tackle, Rods and Reels inside your room...this is for anywhere in Texas...Not just POC...


----------

